# Info par produktiem >  Divkājainie

## DanillaD

Labdien visiem.
Varētu kāds apskaidrot kā atšķirt diodes no stabilitroniem vai citām detaļām.
Man ir sakrājušās vairākas detaļas, bet es nezinu kuras ir diodes kuras ir kas...
http://foto.inbox.lv/delaik/Elektronika/IMG-8319.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/delaik/Elektronika/IMG-8320.jpg

Paldies

----------


## arnis

otrajaa bildee sarkanaa ar Melnu resnu un 2 mazaakaam, ja atminja nevilj, ir KD522 diode. par paareejiem- nav bijusi dariishana. Bet vispaar shitaa atpaziishana vareetu buut interesanta  ::

----------


## Jon

Krievu lapās ir šie krāsu apzīmējumi atrodami. Bet vai ir vērts?

----------


## Delfins

bet ne tikai RUSlandei sietie bija.

tie mazie ka jau te mineja tiesam ir KD522 lidzigie

----------


## andrievs

uz viena lauktranzistora (kaut vai veca un aprepējuša КП103 vai КП303), savienojot divas kājas kopā, jāizveido strāvas stabilizators (laikam sanāks kādi 5mA).   Tad ņemam ap 25V barošanas spriegumu, pieslēdzam ķēdē šo stabilizētāju un uz dēlītī iesitam divas naglas - pie vienas slēdzamies tieši no barokļa, pie otras caur КП...
pie naglām piekrokodīlējamies ar testeri režīmā  20V.   
liekam divkājainos zvērus klāt pie naglām vienā un tad otrā virzienā
vienā virzienā jābūt  ~ 0,5-1,5   (ja tuvāk 0,5  tad germānija diode, ja vairāk par 1, tad silīcija)
otrā virzienā būs spriegums vai nu ārpus mērīšanas diapazona - tātad parasta diode - vai stabilizācijas spriegums, ja zenneris.

zvēru apstrādes ātrums apmēram 0,3kg/h  - ja stipri lamā, var drusku ātrāk.   ::

----------


## Delfins

mueehehehehe, labs  ::

----------


## DanillaD

Paldies, vajadzēs taisīt testeri.   ::

----------


## Janis1279

Varu gan būt nedaudz melīgs, bet :
Pirmajā izskatās pēc D9 tipa diodēm.
Otrajā KD522 - 3 tumšākas svītras, KD521 - 3 dzeltenas, 3 zilas svītras. Elektrisko parametru ziņā vienā maisā bāžamas, bet ! : Ja KD522 pie platākās svītras ir Anoda izvads, tad KD521 pie platākās svītras ir Katoda izvads.
Līdzīga izmēra ar vienu tumšo svītru un arī īsākās  vairāk sliecos novērtēt kā impulsu diodes ne kā stabilitronus.
Toties tie treknākie korpusi dikti līdzīgi 1.3W stabilitroniem, voltiem vajadzētu tad būt nolasāmiem uz korpusa.

----------


## juris90

> Varu gan būt nedaudz melīgs, bet :
> Pirmajā izskatās pēc D9 tipa diodēm.
> Otrajā KD522 - 3 tumšākas svītras, KD521 - 3 dzeltenas, 3 zilas svītras. Elektrisko parametru ziņā vienā maisā bāžamas, bet ! : Ja KD522 pie platākās svītras ir Anoda izvads, tad KD521 pie platākās svītras ir Katoda izvads.
> Līdzīga izmēra ar vienu tumšo svītru un arī īsākās  vairāk sliecos novērtēt kā impulsu diodes ne kā stabilitronus.
> Toties tie treknākie korpusi dikti līdzīgi 1.3W stabilitroniem, voltiem vajadzētu tad būt nolasāmiem uz korpusa.


 man ari ir līdzīga problēma ir sajauktas mazas diodes ar zenerdiodem. mazas stikla sarkanigas ar melnam svitram abas ļoti līdzigas gan parastas diodes,  zenera diodem.

----------

